# Coffee chain with the white lady against a green background...



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

We have one of these attached to our local sainsburys store. A few weeks back, and somewhat out of caffeine deplete necessity I went in and ordered a flat white to go.

Shockingly, its was lovely!

On this basis I returned a few days ago and ordered another, I spoke to the barista and mentioned the he himself had served me a lovely coffee recently, he was very pleased with himself.

I took it upon myself to sneak around the side a little to get a look at what he was doing, then I noticed it was a bean to cup machine, not a portafilter in sight, so really not a lot of skill required from barista?!

Anyway he had a bash at some latte art (failed), pointless really as it had a lid on it.

It was the most gawddamn awful cup of coffee, very nearly undrinkable.

Now I just can't work out why the first was so good and the second so bad.

Not that it matters really as I probably won't risk it again...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Nijntje said:


> We have one of these attached to our local sainsburys store. A few weeks back, and somewhat out of caffeine deplete necessity I went in and ordered a flat white to go.
> 
> Shockingly, its was lovely!
> 
> ...


Perhaps you got one just after the machine had had a full clean?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did they buy it in from an independent next door whilst you were not looking?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I wonder if it had anything to do with you REALLY wanting the first one, whereas the second was a more 'balanced' view?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

spune said:


> I wonder if it had anything to do with you REALLY wanting the first one, whereas the second was a more 'balanced' view?


That did cross my mind as I was writing the post!

But I swear the first one was really good, or at least it far surpassed my expectations!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Did they buy it in from an independent next door whilst you were not looking?


lol, or maybe they ran out and grabbed a bag of lavazza off the shelves!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

With the exception of a few of those tragic hipster coffee places that do excellent coffee, the best coffees I've had have been from Starbucks. I'd rather go there than take my chances with your average independent.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe it was the heroin they put in the first one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps you palette just changed .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps you palette just changed .


....after the heroin wore off


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It was all a dream


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It was all a dream


or a nightmare.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tricky one ....there are a number of potential answers for this.

A) Barista number1 was Derren Brown.

B) He didn't "widdle" in the second shot.

C) It was all a dream....had you received a blow to the head or an electric shock shortly before visit number 1?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Widdle.

Genius


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Borderline Carry on I know....along with diddler


----------



## blackcoffeecup (Jan 21, 2014)

Nijntje said:


> lol, or maybe they ran out and grabbed a bag of lavazza off the shelves!


haha, that is a good one


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> or a nightmare.......


Starbucks Island


----------

